# I will be surprised if Trump makes it four years.



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Looks like the left will do anything to get Trump. I think he will either get sacked, and or jailed, or assassinated.
The left only believe in democracy if it suits them. The minute they don't get their way they start whining. Bunch of babies.
I hope Trump gets through his term, but I can't see it. They are out to get him no matter what.

What are your feelings on the subject?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> Looks like the left will do anything to get Trump. I think he will either get sacked, and or jailed, or assassinated.
> The left only believe in democracy if it suits them. The minute they don't get their way they start whining. Bunch of babies.
> I hope Trump gets through his term, but I can't see it. They are out to get him no matter what.
> 
> What are your feelings on the subject?


You telling me the right wasn't after Obama? This is the nature of politics today. He needs to grow up, shut the F up, ignore this distraction... and get to work. He needs to understand he is no longer running for president... he won. We don't need his opinions on the state of the world, how he has been mistreated or whatever. We need him to lead.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

******* said:


> You telling me the right wasn't after Obama? This is the nature of politics today. He needs to grow up, shut the F up, ignore this distraction... and get to work. He needs to understand he is no longer running for president... he won. We don't need his opinions on the state of the world, how he has been mistreated or whatever. We need him to lead.


 Come on you can not compare Obama and trumps treatment . Obama got a free pass on every thing he did. Obama and his Ag broke a long list of laws they will never be held accountable for.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Come on you can not compare Obama and trumps treatment . Obama got a free pass on every thing he did. Obama and his Ag broke a long list of laws they will never be held accountable for.


You know, I'm no legal expert & don't claim to know what Obama actually did, but I find it hard to believe a Republican controlled congress allowed them to get away with breaking the law. But no matter. Trump chose to run for office. He won & now needs to act like a leader & not a tweeter or whiner.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

******* said:


> You know, I'm no legal expert & don't claim to know what Obama actually did, but I find it hard to believe a Republican controlled congress allowed them to get away with breaking the law. But no matter. Trump chose to run for office. He won & now needs to act like a leader & not a tweeter or whiner.


I can believe that the Republicans were compliant. Half are RINOs which means they are jackasses in elephants clothing. The Democrats and RINOs are all really one big party controlled by the establishment. Hense the restance from RINOs and Demonic Rats against Trump whom is no insider. I would also list the lame stream media as the propaganda wing of the DNC. Not as news outlets.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Trump isn't a career politician and I think that unnerves the majority of pols on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

******* said:


> You know, I'm no legal expert & don't claim to know what Obama actually did, but I find it hard to believe a Republican controlled congress allowed them to get away with breaking the law. But no matter. Trump chose to run for office. He won & now needs to act like a leader & not a tweeter or whiner.


 Two standards always has been . Black president was untouchable.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I was surprised obammy made it 8 years.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jackangus said:


> Looks like the left will do anything to get Trump. I think he will either get sacked, and or jailed, or assassinated.
> The left only believe in democracy if it suits them. The minute they don't get their way they start whining. Bunch of babies.
> I hope Trump gets through his term, but I can't see it. They are out to get him no matter what.
> 
> What are your feelings on the subject?


Trump not making 4 years due to Democrats forcing him out? That doesn't sound bad at all. Considering I'm hoping to see the 2nd American revolution....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Two standards always has been . Black president was untouchable.


He was untouchable because people didn't want to be labeled as racist. In fact if you voted against Obama, you are a racist. At least that's what the Democrats want you to belive


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

******* said:


> You know, I'm no legal expert & don't claim to know what Obama actually did, but I find it hard to believe a Republican controlled congress allowed them to get away with breaking the law. But no matter. Trump chose to run for office. He won & now needs to act like a leader & not a tweeter or whiner.


Oblunder was untouchable. No way was he going to suffer the consequences of his illegal and unconstitutional policies, of which there were many, either then, or now. As for Trump, there is much he could do to help himself, but clearly the deck is stacked against him. "We the Peaple" elected him, however "We The People" are not in charge.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

They bitch about his statements and tweeting.
If he was quiet, they'd say it was due to guilt.

Did it ever occur to these leftist pricks that contrary to the msm polls that only ask a small number of people, from usually leftist states, that maybe the reason Trump won was because the rest of the country didn't want a socialist bitch in the white house?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

How many congressional investigations targeted obama? I think the answer is none. One on the IRS and one on fast and furious we're focused on his people. I don't recall him being investigated for anything including a ransome payment to Iran late in his term.

It was reported 85% of media stories on trump are negative, and gee about the opposite 15% were negative on obama. Shocking. Attack trump in the news and you are a hero if someone attacked obama they were a racist. How often did we hear obama and his minions blame bush where as the obaminable care acts failures are already Trumps fault.

And finally Hilda can sign off on giving russia 20% of the world uranium while her so called charity gets millions and donations but we're going to investigate trump because Russian hacking benefits him?



******* said:


> You know, I'm no legal expert & don't claim to know what Obama actually did, but I find it hard to believe a Republican controlled congress allowed them to get away with breaking the law. But no matter. Trump chose to run for office. He won & now needs to act like a leader & not a tweeter or whiner.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Limbaugh made a statement yesterday which is absolute.

The republicans can run the house, the senate and the white house but....the liberals run Washington. That's just a fact.

There are hundreds of examples over the years of blatant and glaring hypocrisy to prove this.

There is absolutely no comparison of how Obama was treated with the treatment Trump receives. Nada, zilch, zero.....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Finally I agree with the OP. They will impeach him, force him to resign or just get him to quit. I don't think they'll kill him. They've already managed to pin him down under the special counsel. They've got him where they want him. 

Which is why I posted he needs to focus on some small victories and fast.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

If you seriously think that Obama in his eight years suffered anywhere near the harassment that Trump has in his five months, then you sir, have not been paying attention.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> If you seriously think that Obama in his eight years suffered anywhere near the harassment that Trump has in his five months, then you sir, have not been paying attention.


No but we know Russia involved themselves in the election but don't know the extent. Seems they also attempted to hack into the voting system. No one has said Trump himself played any part in that but we do know several folks associated with his administration and campaign had some unreported dealings with Russians... which was stupid & makes them look guilty of something. I personally do not believe they will find any collusion but that doesn't mean it doesn't need to be investigated. We have to make sure no foreign entity does this again.

My point is that everyone needs to calm down & let the investigations run their course. Our country & past presidents have been thru this before. If Trump would shut up, it would mostly stay out of the news but no... he keeps it going. He currently is attacking his own Dept. of Justice. He now is attacking the Republican healthcare plan passed by the House as mean... the same plan he celebrated. This is just the attacks the last few days & not all the prior attacks by him.

I want him to succeed. I want him to shut up & quit watching the news. I want him to work on the agenda we voted for him to accomplish. His own communication folks have started shutting up. He needs to do the same & stop continuously feeding the media monster.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not only will Trump make 4 years, but he will have two terms.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Obama has been targeted by many outside of the political arena. He is a member of a hated group: a rich white man. I meet two of the requirements, I'm white and male, and sometimes I'm shocked by the vitriol aimed at me in public by women I have never met.

If it were up to many on the left, every political office would be held by blacks and women.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> They bitch about his statements and tweeting.
> If he was quiet, they'd say it was due to guilt.
> 
> Did it ever occur to these leftist pricks that contrary to the msm polls that only ask a small number of people, from usually leftist states, that maybe the reason Trump won was because the rest of the country didn't want a socialist bitch in the white house?


You sir are perceptive.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

******* said:


> No but we know Russia involved themselves in the election but don't know the extent. Seems they also attempted to hack into the voting system. No one has said Trump himself played any part in that but we do know several folks associated with his administration and campaign had some unreported dealings with Russians... which was stupid & makes them look guilty of something. I personally do not believe they will find any collusion but that doesn't mean it doesn't need to be investigated. We have to make sure no foreign entity does this again.
> 
> My point is that everyone needs to calm down & let the investigations run their course. Our country & past presidents have been thru this before. If Trump would shut up, it would mostly stay out of the news but no... he keeps it going. He currently is attacking his own Dept. of Justice. He now is attacking the Republican healthcare plan passed by the House as mean... the same plan he celebrated. This is just the attacks the last few days & not all the prior attacks by him.
> 
> I want him to succeed. I want him to shut up & quit watching the news. I want him to work on the agenda we voted for him to accomplish. His own communication folks have started shutting up. He needs to do the same & stop continuously feeding the media monster.


I too want Trump to succeed. But it would be a hell of a lot easier if he would quit being such a dumb ass.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

By the way, the investigations are pure bullshit. Fishing expeditions. No evidence of collusion, now no evidence of obstruction. How the hell do you manager to change the target continually hoping to find something to fit the lie? I know people have ''this idea of being passive is Presidentual" but these people are out for blood literally and figuratively. They will assasinate your character or you personally to achevie their communist ends.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Finally I agree with the OP. They will impeach him, force him to resign or just get him to quit. I don't think they'll kill him. They've already managed to pin him down under the special counsel. They've got him where they want him.
> 
> Which is why I posted he needs to focus on some small victories and fast.


they don't have crap - even the leftist talking heads admit that .... they have a better chance of convicting him of stealing hotel biz from the other DC dump hotels ....


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Trump's a tool, and it has nothing to the Left. It has to do with Trump Just being a complete idiot.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> If you seriously think that Obama in his eight years suffered anywhere near the harassment that Trump has in his five months, then you sir, have not been paying attention.


even Obammy got to the point he couldn't believe his "bulletproofness" - what other prez in history has openly encouraged rioting and looting in a national speech - came ever soooo close to saying "kil ******" ....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

It would be a Major mistake and miscalculation to attempt to harm Trump. It would in effect declare open season on that tactic and there are way more pissed off people, who are more organized, with guns, who would see that as the starting bell.

All I can say is I wouldn't want to be a Democrat leader if it happened.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I was surprised obammy made it 8 years.


Do you mean by getting re-elected, or not getting assassinated? Can you imagine how many Secret Service agents were necessary in the tree lines every time he played golf?

*Rancher *


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I wrote him a letter of encouragement, it is one of my Friday jobs. And I will do it for the full 4 years of his term, or 8 years, God willing.:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Inor said:


> I too want Trump to succeed. But it would be a hell of a lot easier if he would quit being such a dumb ass.


Sometimes he really is. I caught a speech he made today about some Cuban thing. He kept making maudlin, soundbite-like statements, engineered to elicit applause. I think sometimes he forgets he's the POTUS, and still thinks he's on the sound stage of some TV show.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Sometimes he really is. I caught a speech he made today about some Cuban thing. He kept making maudlin, soundbite-like statements, engineered to elicit applause. I think sometimes he forgets he's the POTUS, and still thinks he's on the sound stage of some TV show.


sorry, wouldn't have a single problem if he went back to the campaign days and yelled to have some leftist rabble rouser protester thrown out on his head ....

just buying into the DNC & leftist agenda to shut down Prez Trump and keep him channeled up talking thru CNN & THE NYT - talking THEIR interpretation of the words & truth ....

keep it coming - anyway you want ....


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

6811 said:


> He was untouchable because people didn't want to be labeled as racist. In fact if you voted against Obama, you are a racist. At least that's what the Democrats want you to belive


Agree 100%.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> even Obammy got to the point he couldn't believe his "bulletproofness" - what other prez in history has openly encouraged rioting and looting in a national speech - came ever soooo close to saying "kil ******" ....


Mentioned this the other day but he also encouraged the military to overthrow Trump.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Not forgetting how much Obama used to say, it is not Islams fault, they are a tolerant and peaceful religion. Even went on to say, let's not forget what the Christians did in the crusades. 
Obama is a Islamic apologist.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> Not forgetting how much Obama used to say, it is not Islams fault, they are a tolerant and peaceful religion. Even went on to say, let's not forget what the Christians did in the crusades.
> Obama is a Islamic apologist.


Let's not beat around the bush, he is Muslim. The buck I shot last fall has a better chance of being a Christian.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

How will a free society ever stop a foreign entity from using its resources and talents to influence our elections? Also what is the difference, in this case, between say Russia and any mainstream media outlet? All Russia did, that we know, was release information on the people it hacked or got info from? We've already decided to blame the source of information not the creator of that information.



******* said:


> No but we know Russia involved themselves in the election but don't know the extent. Seems they also attempted to hack into the voting system. No one has said Trump himself played any part in that but we do know several folks associated with his administration and campaign had some unreported dealings with Russians... which was stupid & makes them look guilty of something. I personally do not believe they will find any collusion but that doesn't mean it doesn't need to be investigated. We have to make sure no foreign entity does this again.
> 
> My point is that everyone needs to calm down & let the investigations run their course. Our country & past presidents have been thru this before. If Trump would shut up, it would mostly stay out of the news but no... he keeps it going. He currently is attacking his own Dept. of Justice. He now is attacking the Republican healthcare plan passed by the House as mean... the same plan he celebrated. This is just the attacks the last few days & not all the prior attacks by him.
> 
> I want him to succeed. I want him to shut up & quit watching the news. I want him to work on the agenda we voted for him to accomplish. His own communication folks have started shutting up. He needs to do the same & stop continuously feeding the media monster.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> I too want Trump to succeed. But it would be a hell of a lot easier if he would quit being such a dumb ass.


That also was my hope when I voted for him, that he succeed. He won't listen to his advisers, he won't stop that damn tweet shit, and he continues to get baited into childish playground he said she said arguments. The clock is ticking and if he does not get some wins besides EO's and the SC appointment, he will loose the advantage in 2018. Republicans to for that matter. They, Trump and the republicans, will have bungled possibly the last chance we have to save this country. People will grow weary of continuing dramas while promised agendas languish in a divided and contentious congress.

To put it bluntly from my Chicago days, it's all f--cked up and going sideways and if he don't get the shit straight he won't see a second term, assuming he makes it through the first one. :devil:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> That also was my hope when I voted for him, that he succeed. He won't listen to his advisers, he won't stop that damn tweet shit, and he continues to get baited into childish playground he said she said arguments. The clock is ticking and if he does not get some wins besides EO's and the SC appointment, he will loose the advantage in 2018. Republicans to for that matter. They, Trump and the republicans, will have bungled possibly the last chance we have to save this country. People will grow weary of continuing dramas while promised agendas languish in a divided and contentious congress.
> 
> To put it bluntly from my Chicago days, it's all f--cked up and going sideways and if he don't get the shit straight he won't see a second term, assuming he makes it through the first one. :devil:


^^^ Post of the day right there folks. ^^^

Time to grow up and put on your big boy pants Donnie.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All this media induced crap is nothing but CRAP.

Where are we on;

Building the Wall on the Southern Border...
Deporting ALL ILLEGALS...
CUTTING TAXES...
REDUCING the size of the Federal Government...
Stopping all aid and payments to foreign countries...ALL OF THEM...
Reimbursement from NATO countries that we protect...
The US out of the UN and the UN out of the US...
Stopping ALL funds to Planned Parenthood...
Repeal of the ACA...
Repeal of the Patriot Act...
Repeal of Dodd ***-Frank...
Elimination of Federally Funded Student Loans...
Nationwide 2nd Amendment Constitutional Carry...
Repeal of ALL EPA regulations since 1992...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Finally I agree with the OP. They will impeach him, force him to resign or just get him to quit. I don't think they'll kill him. They've already managed to pin him down under the special counsel. They've got him where they want him.
> 
> Which is why I posted he needs to focus on some small victories and fast.





> 5 things Trump did while you weren't looking: Week 2


5 things Trump did while you weren't looking: Week 2


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

I myself am personally done with Trumps rich, privileged, cry baby, tweeting at 2 in the morning, oh poor me, bullshit. Shut up and lead. A friend sent me this video the other day and I found myself watching it on my phone and screaming "YES! THIS!" It's time to lead Mr. President. It's time to do the hard work. You are losing my respect daily with your tweets and your pointing fingers and your bitching about how hard the world is or how bad you have it... you don't have it bad. Knuckle up, head down, sleeves up and get to work. This video is 13 minutes long and it is how I wish ALL OF OUR REPRESENTATIVES were. Fat chance, eh?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I suggest you keep voting for Boxer, Waters and Pelosi then.....some real leaders.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

Robie said:


> I suggest you keep voting for Boxer, Waters and Pelosi then.....some real leaders.


You don't know me, and you don't know how I vote, so... respectfully, stfu. ;-)


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Redwood Country said:


> I myself am personally done with Trumps rich, privileged, cry baby, tweeting at 2 in the morning, oh poor me, bullshit. Shut up and lead. A friend sent me this video the other day and I found myself watching it on my phone and screaming "YES! THIS!" It's time to lead Mr. President. It's time to do the hard work. You are losing my respect daily with your tweets and your pointing fingers and your bitching about how hard the world is or how bad you have it... you don't have it bad. Knuckle up, head down, sleeves up and get to work. This video is 13 minutes long and it is how I wish ALL OF OUR REPRESENTATIVES were. Fat chance, eh?


Wow! Now that is a leader.

_*Take ownership... and LEAD!*_ Love that.
* I had to control my ego before it controlled me.* Can someone have Trump watch this?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Redwood Country said:


> I myself am personally done with Trumps rich, privileged, cry baby, tweeting at 2 in the morning, oh poor me, bullshit. Shut up and lead. A friend sent me this video the other day and I found myself watching it on my phone and screaming "YES! THIS!" It's time to lead Mr. President. It's time to do the hard work. You are losing my respect daily with your tweets and your pointing fingers and your bitching about how hard the world is or how bad you have it... you don't have it bad. Knuckle up, head down, sleeves up and get to work. This video is 13 minutes long and it is how I wish ALL OF OUR REPRESENTATIVES were. Fat chance, eh?


Ever wonder why Trump even wanted to be president? I have, many times, I mean, he actually took a degrade in lifestyle to move into the white house. Why put up with the bullshit, the jokes, not to mention the real peril he created for himself and perhaps even his family, why? I mean really, he can go anywhere in the world, and pretty much do anything, and do it in style. Why put up with the yak yak yak that is Washington politics? He's famous, didn't everyone already know the name Donald Trump, before he even ran for the GOP nomination?
I'll tell you right now, if I were in Trump's shoes, politics would be a million miles from where I'd wanna be. So why did he do it, the Power? you might think so, but I ain't buying it, he had plenty enough where he was, and not all the crap he is now putting up with.
Perhaps, I am the grandest kool aid drinker of all times, but my belief it that Tump seen where the country is, and where it was heading, and thought he could do something about it. To create jobs, to get a handle on street crimes, to close the flood gates for illegal immigrants. And why is it that Russia has to be our enemy? Give a chance to forming an ally, there's plenty of time to make enemies if need be. Lets not forget do away with all the needless liberal red tape that was hamstringing our ability to make a living.
The video you posted was of a brave man, who was man enough to take responsibility I'll give you that, but there are different kinds of bravery, for Donald J. Trump to put he and his family in such a mess, and yes in danger, to try to help a very ailing country is bravery in my book. 
One last thought, the best hunting dog in the world, can't hunt if he's so invested with fleas, he can't do anything but scratch.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> Ever wonder why Trump even wanted to be president? I have, many times, I mean, he actually took a degrade in lifestyle to move into the white house. Why put up with the bullshit, the jokes, not to mention the real peril he created for himself and perhaps even his family, why? I mean really, he can go anywhere in the world, and pretty much do anything, and do it in style. Why put up with the yak yak yak that is Washington politics? He's famous, didn't everyone already know the name Donald Trump, before he even ran for the GOP nomination?
> I'll tell you right now, if I were in Trump's shoes, politics would be a million miles from where I'd wanna be. So why did he do it, the Power? you might think so, but I ain't buying it, he had plenty enough where he was, and not all the crap he is now putting up with.
> Perhaps, I am the grandest kool aid drinker of all times, but my belief it that Tump seen where the country is, and where it was heading, and thought he could do something about it. To create jobs, to get a handle on street crimes, to close the flood gates for illegal immigrants. And why is it that Russia has to be our enemy? Give a chance to forming an ally, there's plenty of time to make enemies if need be. Lets not forget do away with all the needless liberal red tape that was hamstringing our ability to make a living.
> The video you posted was of a brave man, who was man enough to take responsibility I'll give you that, but there are different kinds of bravery, for Donald J. Trump to put he and his family in such a mess, and yes in danger, to try to help a very ailing country is bravery in my book.
> One last thought, the best hunting dog in the world, can't hunt if he's so invested with fleas, he can't do anything but scratch.


Thanks wasn't enough.

It needed repeating.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> Perhaps, I am the grandest kool aid drinker of all times, but my belief it that Tump seen where the country is, and where it was heading, and thought he could do something about it. To create jobs, to get a handle on street crimes, to close the flood gates for illegal immigrants. And why is it that Russia has to be our enemy? Give a chance to forming an ally, there's plenty of time to make enemies if need be. Lets not forget do away with all the needless liberal red tape that was hamstringing our ability to make a living.
> The video you posted was of a brave man, who was man enough to take responsibility I'll give you that, but there are different kinds of bravery, for Donald J. Trump to put he and his family in such a mess, and yes in danger, to try to help a very ailing country is bravery in my book.
> One last thought, the best hunting dog in the world, can't hunt if he's so invested with fleas, he can't do anything but scratch.


I hear you. And I believe that what you are saying is true and with merit but I still feel that it is full of excuses for him. He is digging his own grave because he can't shut up. He should just PLEASE be quiet and listen to the advisors around him that know more than him, that know how to play the game, and get out of his own damn way. He is literally jabbering away in interviews and on twitter with no discipline and potentially perjuring himself without so much as a care in the world. I am having a hard time respecting the decision to not have discipline but to instead freestyle and knee-jerk his way through what is the most important job on the planet. They say that the road to hell is paved with good intentions. I would like quantifiable, disciplined actions and not good intentions. But hey, look, I am not looking to change anyones mind, I am just voicing my own frustration. Talk about not having common sense... I should damn well know better than to talk politics on the www.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

As long as the conversation remains civil, feel free to voice your opinion far as I'm concerned. About a year or so ago when Trump was just one of 17 biding for the GOP nod, he wasn't my first, second, or probably even my third choice. I had only seen very small bits and pieces of his show, and quite frankly I didn't care much for the man. And of course nobody gave him a snowball's chance in hell in winning the GOP nomination, including me. Remember all the highly polished career politicians speaking, and Thump fumbling and bumbling around? How many times did the media declare he stepped in this time, and will be the end of him? But one by one the wannabe failed and Trump kept plugging along. Well you know the rest of the story. 
The point is Trump isn't a polished career politician, but perhaps that's what the American people want? And perhaps that's exactly why people who are career politicians and media talking heads hate him so much, maybe he's showing America there is something different, something better out there. I promise you main stream Washington don't want it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@Redwood Country How about pressuring you CA representatives in the house and Senate to work with Trump. Oh ya, demonic rats! Fat chance of any help there. The Senators are the resistance. No idea who your representative is so I can not automatically put that individual in that camp although I would suspect so. Trump has been in office half a year and you have had it? Wow.

Remember von Clausewitz said centuries ago war is politics by another means. The left is out to win at all costs. This will not be quick nor easy.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

President Obama was a history making leader. President Trump is a racist, misogynistic fascist who is afraid of stronger men (which is virtually all men) and all women. He is President because he ran against one of perhaps three Americans he could beat, not because he is in anyway qualified to be President.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> President Obama was a history making leader. President Trump is a racist, misogynistic fascist who is afraid of stronger men (which is virtually all men) and all women. He is President because he ran against one of perhaps three Americans he could beat, not because he is in anyway qualified to be President.


Racist? Really? Back that with something other than making that assertion, again.

Misogynist. Like Bill Clinton, huh? Except there's an obvious difference; Clinton was full of action, and Trump is guilty of recorded locker room words.

Afraid of stronger men, you again say. And, you get your talking points from Rachael Maddow, huh?

He's not qualified to be president? Really? Back that assertion with the constitution. From my reading, he is qualified.

As far as Obama being a history-making president, you are right. Not all history is good, though.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Can we get a dislike Button? 
Ithe may save me from banishment, because there are some people on here bringing out my rude side


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Can we get a dislike Button?
> Ithe may save me from banishment, because there are some people on here bringing out my rude side


Oh, don't worry. You aren't going to get banned.

Don't use profanity you know will trip my trigger. Don't make personal attacks. Demanding someone provide substance behind their assertions? That's good discussion.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh, Denton. If only I had your style, class and intelligence. Unfortunately, I was born to be a simple hammer in the tool box, so dense dark matter is but a feather.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Oh, Denton. If only I had your style, class and intelligence. Unfortunately, I was born to be a simple hammer in the tool box, so dense dark matter is but a feather.


Anyone ever tell you that you are full of it? I'd be willing to bet a paycheck that you've heard so, many times.


----------



## Viking (Aug 25, 2013)

Slippy said:


> All this media induced crap is nothing but CRAP.
> 
> Where are we on;
> 
> ...


That sounds like one hell of a reality show. I hope it will be available on Netflix!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Knowing how vindictive Schumer and Hillary were after their loss, I suspected that they would try to overturn the election or find a way to start an impeachment.

Now after the baseball attack, I'm wondering if their rhetoric has ginned up a bunch of paranoid loners with guns and plenty of time. My fear now is that since the "Russian collusion" tactic failed, the nutballs are going to come out of the woodwork and shoot up every convention or public event the President attends.

What gets me is that the baseball shooter had been ranting on social media for a long time and no one picked it up.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Knowing how vindictive Schumer and Hillary were after their loss, I suspected that they would try to overturn the election or find a way to start an impeachment.
> 
> Now after the baseball attack, I'm wondering if their rhetoric has ginned up a bunch of paranoid loners with guns and plenty of time. My fear now is that since the "Russian collusion" tactic failed, the nutballs are going to come out of the woodwork and shoot up every convention or public event the President attends.
> 
> What gets me is that the baseball shooter had been ranting on social media for a long time and no one picked it up.


Hundreds of thousands will spew hate, only a few will be weak minded enough to take action. Between you and I, I think that's what their counting on.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> President Obama was a history making leader. President Trump is a racist, misogynistic fascist who is afraid of stronger men (which is virtually all men) and all women. He is President because he ran against one of perhaps three Americans he could beat, not because he is in anyway qualified to be President.


We have a winner for the libtard hate monger category.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> President Obama was a history making leader. President Trump is a racist, misogynistic fascist who is afraid of stronger men (which is virtually all men) and all women. He is President because he ran against one of perhaps three Americans he could beat, not because he is in anyway qualified to be President.


that's one thing I absolutely love about the democratic election process - the areas of the country you hate with a passion and dismiss the people as unworthy - we get to stick a redhot poker up the azz of places like Seattle, Portland, San Fran & NYC - and then watch while our prez candidate tortures you more and more .....

you just have to understand the pride we have - while the idiot liberals think they are accomplishing something with their harassing tactics - the Trump Wrecking Ball continues it's swing .... yesterday Prez Trump rammed a HUGE one up Obammy black commie fanny - opened the door to Cuba's final freedom - and consolidated the Florida GOP win in 2020 ...

sqeek .... sqeek .... sqeek >>>>>>>>>> that little chirping is your importance being heard for the 16 years ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> President Obama was a history making leader. President Trump is a racist, misogynistic fascist who is afraid of stronger men (which is virtually all men) and all women. He is President because he ran against one of perhaps three Americans he could beat, not because he is in anyway qualified to be President.


Well, well...Let's start with your first sentence;

EVERY president "makes" history, but what kind of history does the president "make"? barry hussein obama made history by eliminating the rights of We the People, ignoring the Constitution, redistributing the earned wealth of We The People and further dividing We The People.

Yes, obama "made" history by;

Being the first US President to have a black african father and a white socialist mother,
Being the first US President to admit his, and his family's hatred for the USA, 
Being the first US President to have had homosexual relationships,
...to bow in submission to leaders of foreign countries
...to be an islamist,
...etc, etc, etc...But not a leader.

Your second sentence has no merit, but your third sentence is true, but true in every election. The latter half of your thrid sentence shows you have no idea what the US Constitution requires in order to be President.

Again, who is this dumbfart?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As for Obama, most of the disastrous pieces of legislation go into effect after a president leaves office.

When the blacks find out how screwed they're getting if Trump can't sink ObamaCare, even the ethnics will be chanting that Barry was the worst president ever.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> President Obama was a history making leader. President Trump is a racist, misogynistic fascist who is afraid of stronger men (which is virtually all men) and all women. He is President because he ran against one of perhaps three Americans he could beat, not because he is in anyway qualified to be President.


If @Coastie dad gets a dislike button I want a dumb ass button! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> If @Coastie dad gets a dislike button I want a dumb ass button! :tango_face_grin:


Then I want a button that automatically punches hippies like Jammer Six, in the head.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Then I want a button that automatically punches hippies like Jammer Six, in the head.


A friend of a friend told me that some chick in MA advised @Jammer Six to commit suicide?

Any updates? :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Why is it so hard for people to understand this? I never heard anyone who had info leaked deny any of it.


stowlin said:


> How will a free society ever stop a foreign entity from using its resources and talents to influence our elections? Also what is the difference, in this case, between say Russia and any mainstream media outlet? All Russia did, that we know, was release information on the people it hacked or got info from? We've already decided to blame the source of information not the creator of that information.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Political influence by another country into politics has gone on for thousands of years. The only reason it is such a hot spot now is that the cry babies didn't get their way.

The United States has never influenced political change in another country, I'm sure..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> Looks like the left will do anything to get Trump. I think he will either get sacked, and or jailed, or assassinated.
> The left only believe in democracy if it suits them. The minute they don't get their way they start whining. Bunch of babies.
> I hope Trump gets through his term, but I can't see it. They are out to get him no matter what.
> What are your feelings on the subject?


My feelings are God appoints all national leaders and they serve at His pleasure. If godless liberal demonrats can take him down..he was not appointed to serve to start with. We are well armed and ready to rumble if they jack with our pal The Donald. It aint going to be any day on the beach. As we learned in sales.."Those who mess around can sometimes be found laying around."


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> President Obama was a history making leader. President Trump is a racist, misogynistic fascist who is afraid of stronger men (which is virtually all men) and all women. He is President because he ran against one of perhaps three Americans he could beat, not because he is in anyway qualified to be President.




I ain't falling for this again...WHich one of you stupid crackers is playing the Jammer Six role now????


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> President Obama was a history making leader. President Trump is a racist, misogynistic fascist who is afraid of stronger men (which is virtually all men) and all women. He is President because he ran against one of perhaps three Americans he could beat, not because he is in anyway qualified to be President.


 Please explain what you base the statement about Obama on. Obama promoted race wars to enhance his power . The racist is Obama facts show that . You can point to nothing in Trumps life that implies he is racist. Obama sold the US out around the world pocketed the benefits and moved to DC.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

_Karl Marx said, "Destroy their culture, rewrite their history. Ruin their art and literature, and defame their heroes, by offering fabrications to scandalize that which they considered good.
_
Irony. That's exactly what illegal white immigrants did to the American Indian. Makes me think we need to learn Spanish.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> _Karl Marx said, "Destroy their culture, rewrite their history. Ruin their art and literature, and defame their heroes, by offering fabrications to scandalize that which they considered good.
> _
> Irony. That's exactly what illegal white immigrants did to the American Indian. Makes me think we need to learn Spanish.


why bother - Phase 2 is about to start for ICE - banning of anything spanish kicks in .... should make picking out the ******* ******** even eazier ....


----------

